# constructive criticism



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

It's been a week since anyone posted in the fly fishing section, so here goes.

Tied my first foam cricket last night - how about some constructive criticism?
[attachment=0:5sijcy8k]smallcricket.JPG[/attachment:5sijcy8k]
I recently realized I like to put at least one natural material on each fly I tie, this time I didn't. Maybe I will add a little hackle, pea**** or something to make it a "fly"


----------



## scientificangler (Aug 13, 2008)

Sharp and clean. Get it on the water!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Good looking bug. The only suggestion I might add is to put a white or yellow tag on top - makes it easier to see. Foam bugs are great fun to tie and to fish. Awesome!


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Good looking bug. The only suggestion I might add is to put a white or yellow tag on top - makes it easier to see. Foam bugs are great fun to tie and to fish. Awesome!


+1 but what do I know I just buy mine... nice looking bug would look better with some fish lips wrapped around it


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Good job, nice looking fly.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I like it. Well done.
Bet it will work well as a hopper to.
I also like the idea of putting a little white on top so you can see it better.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nasty looking !!!

I like it too !!


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

maybe a black krystal flash wing and a "strike indicator so you can see it and there is a winner!


----------



## MN transplant (Jan 4, 2009)

That's making me hungry.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

My only concern ( and it's because I can not see enough of the fly) is that it doesn't look like you have a lot of foam with heavy legs and the float factor may come into play- but that all could be from camera angle and magnification- other wise- fish on.


----------



## HighLakesDrifter (Sep 13, 2007)

Looks great to me - great legs, good proportions. Like a previous poster mentioned, I'd have to put a yellow/white tag on top in order to see it under lower light conditions, but that's about it. It looks good! Terrestrial season is coming soon (it's year-round, but I mean hoppers/crickets/cicadas)!


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

Packfish said:


> My only concern ( and it's because I can not see enough of the fly) is that it doesn't look like you have a lot of foam with heavy legs and the float factor may come into play- but that all could be from camera angle and magnification- other wise- fish on.


+1

The hook looks heavy and little amount of foam. Sometimes a lowriding hopper works better, sometimes not. I would fill a cereal bowl with water and see how it floats, but otherwise a great, clean looking fly that is easy to tie.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I think you should try that fly on the Green durring a Mormon Cricket (locast) march. No, wait, you won't be here for the Mormon Cricket season. Well, tie up a bunch and I will try them for you. :wink: By the way, I like the suggestion of a bright colored "top knot". It would make it easier to see.


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

Good looking bug. To address the thin foam issue you might throw two layers down instead of one. One of the best ways to put indicators on foam flies is to finish the fly, and super glue a round foam cylinder to the top, then trim to length.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments.

I was a little worried about the flotation, so I tied a few more that night with double layer foam. I tried floating the one in the picture in a cereal bowl and it rode very low in the water, but it did float. Hopefully with two layers they'll float a little better, I may need some foam more buoyant than the walmart sheet foam. I've got some of the rainy's stuff but it's too big.

Maybe ole Cheech will superweight one and call it a snorkel cricket :wink:

It seems the consensus is to add something visible to it. I'll put it on the list.

On a side note - I bought my four year old his first fly box yesterday. The little punk tied his first san juan worm a couple of weeks ago and he *needed* something to put it in. He decided he "needed" the pictured cricket as well, I'm sure it won't be long before he outfishes me. :mrgreen:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Not bad looking, but I would second the white, yellow or orange indicator on top, as well as some dark purple krystalflash for a wing. 

Since you like to add some natural material, wrapping the hook shank with pea**** hurl, as well as the thorax just back from the head, where everything ties together might be a good option.


----------

